# No lo Interface Module Loaded [Returned (Details)]

## Kenji Miyamoto

I've recently done a resinstall of Gentoo, and used my config from the previous, 2005.0, install for the kernel, along with the same module loading configuration.  Since my 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel was recent enough, I didn't have to add anything.  But now I can't connect to my network.  When it gets to "Starting lo", the error mesage "no interface module has been loaded".  Because of this, dhcpcd doesn't work, either.

How do I get my network interface running?Last edited by Kenji Miyamoto on Wed Aug 31, 2005 9:41 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## evster

Do you still have the /etc/init.d/net.lo file?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Yes, I do.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Is this the only time this problem has occurred?

EDIT: `dmesg | grep eth0` returns my interface and both net.eth0 and net.lo exist.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Should I try building the Realtek network card drivers as modules?

----------

## evster

I'm out of ideas so I would say go ahead and try that.  Also, I am assuming networking works off the livecd, so maybe try to make sure you have the same networking modules loaded as the livecd loads.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

How do I get rid of the "hsd1.(none)", and turn it into my full host name?

----------

## UberLord

Do you either either net-tools or iproute2 installed? You need one or the other

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I have the connection set up; I just had to do a complete re-install.  I just need the domain name changed.

----------

## mesman00

i am having the same problem as you have described.  what exactly did you do to fix it?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Now that I've recompiled all of the ebuild, I get this string of errors:

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 43: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 706: bash_variable: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 726: interface:exists: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 752: interface_del_addresses: comand not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 493: bash_variable: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 532: interface_get_old_config: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 756: interface_exists: command not found
```

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 453: function wrap: command not found
```

How do I fix this?

EDIT: I do have 8139too loaded, which was the exact same driver the liveCD had.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Should I just switch back to the 2005.0 release?

----------

## UberLord

Sounds like you need to emege baselayout with the --noconmem option and etc-update everything listed and then alter the updated files to your config by hand.

Don't use dispatch-conf or other tools as they might be buggey.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Sounds like you need to emege baselayout with the --noconmem option and etc-update everything listed and then alter the updated files to your config by hand.
> 
> Don't use dispatch-conf or other tools as they might be buggey.

 According to the "emerge" command, --noconmem isn't a valid option.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Okay, I used --noconfmem when merging the baselayout, then used etc-update through all of the files.  It still doesn't work.

----------

## UberLord

Is that error starting net.lo still giving the "function_wrap: command not found" error?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

No, I'm receiving an interface_loopback_create error and multiple interface_variable errors.

Should I be concerned about the several end9_request errors given when sysvinit starts?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Well, I was able to get the interface up and running by running only "dhcpcd eth0", and running the script says that it can't be started after I bring it down again.  The problem most likely doesn't lie in dhcpcd.

----------

## UberLord

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> No, I'm receiving an interface_loopback_create error and multiple interface_variable errors.
> 
> Should I be concerned about the several end9_request errors given when sysvinit starts?

 

Could you post the exact errors please?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

All of the errors during the udev setup are similar to the following, with a sector and some long number on the end:

```
end9_request:I/O error, device ndb9
```

Also, I get these errors whenever I log is as any user, even with su:

```
configuration error - unknown item 'FALLONG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MOTD_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'FTMP_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_ROOTPATH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)
```

Also, DBUS won't start, since a /var/lib/dbus socket file doesn't exist.

What has changed since the 2005.0 release to cause all of these problems?  I used the exact same procedure months ago, with perfect results.

----------

## UberLord

Smells like a hardware failure with the disk :/

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

What should I do?  I don't have the money for another 200 GB Seagate drive.

Also, what about the login errors?

----------

## UberLord

This all stemed from a re-install with kept settings correct?

Well, try a clean re-install to a differernt partition and do new settings

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

So there isn't a way to salvage the partition for Gentoo use?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I just repartitioned the drive with identical partitions and did an install with a 2005.1 CD.  It now works perfectly.

How do I fix the "hsd1.unknown _domain" name to reflect the domain name?

----------

## UberLord

Ensure that /etc/hosts has an entry for it. If it's a workstation, it's best to add it to the loopback, like so

```
127.0.0.1     uberlaptop.ubernet    uberlaptop    localhost
```

----------

